# Cheap foodstores in Larnaca?



## Pilke (Jun 19, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where I can find stores with cheap food in Larnaca?


----------



## brevifolia (Sep 19, 2009)

The following shops have the best prices: 
1. SHOP RIGHT
2. ELOMAS
3. POP LIFE


----------



## Sanna2000 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello, do anyone know the addresses to any of these 3 foodstores? =)


----------



## alisonh (Jul 10, 2009)

I would also try Smart. It is near Elomas and Pop Life. Go down Arch Makarios. Left at the Luk oil garage. Continue straight and they are near Shoe Box.


----------



## squishy (Sep 8, 2010)

Elomas-is great
shop at veg market opposite carrefour 
use butchers for meat
discount 10
ikea

goodluck!


----------

